

How a CPU works - blinkdesign
http://www.interlopers.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36102

======
stuartjmoore
One of my favorite classes in college was how to build a MIPS processor. How
program counters, muxes, ALUs, branch predictors, and such worked blow my
mind.

I wish I still had the notebook of my CPU drawing.

------
codedivine
This post is not worth bothering with. It is a really simplistic world-view,
with some errors along the way too. Certainly not suitable for HN crowd.

------
berkut
"C++ (gets translated into C)" - oh really?

~~~
codedivine
No mention of JIT compilation of Java either.

